# Pheasants,Quail, & Partridge For Taxidermy...



## strike (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello
I have a few birds ready for Taxidermy.
In pheasants I have 1 Alaskan Snow male, gorgeous bird!!!
I have 1 Bohemian Blackneck male ready to go also!
I also have 1 Red Golden Male ready to go!
In quail I have 1 Valley Quail male ready in 2-4weeks.
In partridge I have a few Redlegged Partridge, these are NOT chukars a much more rare bird, but look like chukars.
I also have 2 RED chukars for sale.
E-mail me if you would like prices.pics or if you have questions
Here is my e-mail address
[email protected]
Thanks so much
Dan Delaney


----------

